# A montanha pariu um rato



## ysem

Can you help me with this phrase?
"A montanha pariu um rato"

Thanks
Obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Olá Ysem. Bem-vindo aos fóruns WR!

Where have you seen this expression? It seems to me it's a Portuguese one...


----------



## ysem

Sim, é uma expressão idiomática, e é portuguesa. Parece que a usan bastante pero eu não a entendo e tenho que traduzir.

É uma declaração depois duma inspecção num barco: 
"provou-se que a montanha pariu um rato, ou seja, que não nada de ilegal é assinalável na actividade do barco".


----------



## Vanda

Ok, the explanation is right after the expression:
_provou-se que a montanha pariu um rato, ou seja, que não nada de ilegal é assinalável na actividade do barco"._

... there is, there wasn't anything illegal within the boat activities.
Maybe they had thought before seeing the boat that there were huge problems and in the end everything was okay.


----------



## Alentugano

Bom dia!
"A montanha pariu um rato" é uma expressão muito utilizada em Portugal em situações em que se criou uma grande expectativa ou "sururu" à volta de uma coisa ou um acontecimento e no final essas expectativas não se confirmam.


----------



## ysem

Obrigado, Vanda e Alentugano!


----------



## jazyk

> _provou-se que a montanha pariu um rato, ou seja, que não nada de ilegal é assinalável na actividade do barco"._



Não me parece possível que esta oração tenha sido redigida por um falante nativo de português, ou pelo menos proficiente na língua.


----------



## Alentugano

Como assim, Jazyk?
No que se baseia essa sua observação?


----------



## jazyk

Que *não nada* de ilegal *é assinalável.*

Não nada é assinalável, muito estranho.


----------



## Alentugano

De facto, parece faltar algo. Talvez tenha a ver com a pontuação. Acredito que com a introdução de uma vírgula a oração tornar-se-ia aceitável: "provou-se que a montanha pariu um rato, ou seja, que não*,* nada de ilegal é assinalável na actividade do barco".


----------



## helsinki

In English there is an expression with similar images and a similar idea. 
'To make a mountain out of a molehill' is to make a big fuss about something that doesn't really have that much importance. Not quite the same but interesting that there are these similarties between languages.  

hel


----------



## Outsider

helsinki said:


> In English there is an expression with similar images and a similar idea.
> 'To make a mountain out of a molehill' is to make a big fuss about something that doesn't really have that much importance. Not quite the same but interesting that there are these similarties between languages.
> 
> hel


Hi, Helsinki. That was a good hunch, but actually the similarity between the two expressions is deceptive. The Portuguese one rather means that great expectations were created about some event, but then nothing came out of it, as Alentugano explained.



jazyk said:


> Que *não nada* de ilegal *é assinalável.*
> 
> Não nada é assinalável, muito estranho.


Deve ser uma gralha. É no que dão os processadores de texto...


----------



## ysem

Olá, eu não sei muito português (falo galego, que é semelhante), pero a oração pareciame estranha, por o de "não nada", duas negações juntas.
Penso que se tiver uma vírgula estaria melhor.



> *Helsinki said:*
> In English there is an expression with similar images and a similar idea.
> 'To make a mountain out of a molehill' is to make a big fuss about something that doesn't really have that much importance. Not quite the same but interesting that there are these similarties between languages



In Spanish we say "Hacer una montaña de un grano de arena", that is almost the same.



> *Outsider said*
> The similarity between the two expressions is deceptive. The Portuguese one rather means that great expectations were created about some event, but then nothing came out of it, as Alentugano explained.



There is another spanish expression similar to the portuguese one, "Mucho ruido y pocas nueces". 
But I couldn't use it in the translation because it didn't make sense in the context.

---and excuse me if my portuguese is not good ---


----------



## Lusitania

Ysem,
Tu portugués es perfecto, mejor que mi español!

Un saludo 

claudia


----------



## Torwarter

Nós temos a mesma expressão em turco tambem. Isso significa 'a falha' ou se usaram expressar as coisas que não cobrem suas expectativas. Por exemplo você acredita que em uma luta um leão pode bater um coelho porque você pensa  que o leão é mais forte do que o coelho. Então lutam e quando o coelho bate o leão, esta expressão pode ser usada. 'A montanha pariu um rato'


----------



## Brabol

jazyk said:


> [/i]
> Não me parece possível que esta oração tenha sido redigida por um falante nativo de português, ou pelo menos proficiente na língua.


 
Que me desculpe o Jazyk, mas essa expressão existe também no Brasil. Ou talvez - vide minha provecta idade - existiu ...


----------



## jazyk

Não me referia à expressão, referia-me ao _que não nada_.


----------



## Brabol

ysem said:


> "provou-se que a montanha pariu um rato, ou seja, que não nada de ilegal é assinalável na actividade do barco".


Possível erro de datilografia ... então, ainda não estou totalmente obsoleto ?


----------



## Makumbera

ysem said:


> Olá, eu não sei muito português (falo galego, que é semelhante)



O Português e o Galego são a mesma língua.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UzwWh91UVc&mode=related&search=

veja este link


----------



## olivinha

Tenho que discordar. O galego e o português não são a mesma língua. Sugiro que leia um jornal galego ou um livro em galego para comprovar. Vi a entrevista do site e o que eles falam não se parece com o galego que escutei na Galícia.
 
Bem, acho que estamos saindo do tópico que era o da montanha a parir um rato...
O


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

helsinki said:


> In English there is an expression with similar images and a similar idea.
> 'To make a mountain out of a molehill' is to make a big fuss about something that doesn't really have that much importance. Not quite the same but interesting that there are these similarties between languages.
> 
> hel



Parece-me que a expressão em inglês "to make a mountain out of a mole-hill" corresponderia mais "fazer tempestade em copo d'água" e não se ancaixaria no contexto apresentado pelo Ysem.

Pessoalmente, eu nunca havia escutado esta expressão antes. Se alguém falasse tal frase, eu pediria para explicar melhor.
Mas, é como venho dizendo: a cada dia se aprende mais nestes fóruns.
RT


----------



## FranParis

A expressão é exactament a mesma em francês:

_La montagne a accouché d'une souris._

Vou pô-la no forum English-French para ver o que eles dizem...


----------



## FranParis

Proposição de *Gil:*

Selon Harrap's:

Quote:
Sens figuré 
c'est la montagne qui accouche d'une souris 
*what a lot of fuss for nothing,* 
Littéraire 
*the mountain laboured and brought forth a mouse 
*Copyright © 2000, Harrap's Multimedia, © 2000, Havas Interactive


----------



## spielenschach

O Alontugano, o Helsinki e o Ysem traduzem exactamente o que eu penso: Tanto barulho para nada!
Um bom dia!


----------



## olivinha

Como diria Shakespeare:
_Much ado about nothing_


----------

